# Intel core duo t2450 @2 Ghz or intel dual core @ 1.73Ghz   ???????????



## arunks (Aug 25, 2007)

Plz tell me which processor is better...

Intel core duo t2450 @2 Ghz or intel dual core @ 1.73Ghz   ???????????


Actually i have to decide to buy laptop... In one laptop core duo is there
and in other intel dual core is there..


Which would be better option????????


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

Core Duo any day for me... !! 

but didnt u get any option for Core 2 Duo over those processors ??


----------



## arunks (Aug 25, 2007)

Na i cant affor laptop with core duo 2... they are costlier for me to buy...

i m getting core duo laptop with 512MB ram dvd writer 15.4" and 80GB in just near 30000

How is it


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 25, 2007)

intel core 2 duo are better than intel dual core ones.
what is the price of the laptop with core 2 duo?
do check some of the reviews of the laptops featuring intel dual cores vs core 2 duo ones. then decide which one to buy. some reviews you may even find in the review section of this forum.


----------



## arunks (Aug 25, 2007)

hey i m asking comparison between intel core duo and intel dual core processors

I AM NOT ASKING comparison between core 2 duo and dual core...

I know core 2 duo is best and is also costlier...

THATS why i m asking difference between intel core duo and intel dual core processor...

Which is btter option for laptop purchase and why


----------



## bitu13 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Can Someone Give Me The Best Possible Congiguration For A Multimedia Pc*

DEAR ALL, 

I,m a photoeditor in an news agency here in guwahati, i want to know from you the best possible configuration for a pc that is equipped with better vision, reliable and fast and should be affordable, and i'll like to ask u the market price of such a pc in Indian market.

thankx
bitu


----------



## crazyforever (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Can Someone Give Me The Best Possible Congiguration For A Multimedia Pc*



bitu13 said:


> DEAR ALL,
> 
> I,m a photoeditor in an news agency here in guwahati, i want to know from you the best possible configuration for a pc that is equipped with better vision, reliable and fast and should be affordable, and i'll like to ask u the market price of such a pc in Indian market.
> 
> ...



go for 
intel core 2 quad @3.2 Ghz +
2+2 GB DDR2 RAM +
500+500 GB SATA HDD +
22" Wide LCD +
Microsoft wireless keyboard+mouse kit +
Logitech Z5500 Speakers (i would not call em speakers - bohemoth would b fair instead) +
Nvidia 9800

will cost you around 1 Lac only
but assure you - you will not look at somebody else's pc again for the next 5 yrs - thats for sure
thanks
regards.............


----------

